# Starwood Properties Available



## tomandrobin (Feb 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew which Starwood properties still had units left for sale? I had read that St John was going to be sold out in June 2006, Harborside sold out in 2009 ish, Mission Hills had no inventory but is trying to build more. It looks like Vistana Village will be selling for a while. I am not sure how fast the two new properties are selling, Cancun and Princeville.


----------



## temerson (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't think the new Princeville is in active sales at this point, their construction has been delayed.  However, they are selling WKORVN on Maui.  I'm not sure how long the sales process continues on newer developments during pre-construction to opening phases.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 14, 2006)

The Vistana Villages keeps growing.  There are still working on the new buildings so I suspect it will have active sales for a while.  Mission Hills is all sold out, and unless they get the permits for the new adjacent property, they won't be selling for the time being.


----------



## gjaques (Feb 15, 2006)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation is still having new costruction going on.
Greg


----------



## stevens397 (Feb 15, 2006)

Kierland is still available to the best of my knowledge.  To be sure, there are a number of buildings left to be finished.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 15, 2006)

Most of the major TS developers have inventory at all the resorts even if the resort is "sold out".  They often get inventory foreclosures, ROFR and other means. 

So if you are looking to buy a Starwood property from the developer. If you call, you should be able to get a unit even at "sold out" resorts. 

Good Luck


----------



## nanc65093 (Feb 16, 2006)

The sales staff at WKORV told me on Monday that they weren't selling Princeville yet, nothing has been said to them about Cancun since the Hurricane, still selling Villages and St. John. Of course, she was trying to sell me WKORVN.   Nancy


----------

